# 1/2 or 1/4" shank for beginner



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quality of the bit aside, for someone just starting out would i be better off paying a higher price for 1/2" shank bits over the 1/4". Some places seems to charge more for the 1/2" shank but other do not (Lee Valley's prices are the same for either sized shank?). I have read the 1/2" shank is more durable but by durable do they mean someone who is routing 8 hours a day vs a DIY like me?
Was looking at these two options (seller has no negative reviews as far as quality) and is in Quebec Canada:
Sorry cannot yet post a link still under 10 posts. Seller on ebay (their store is "Elite Tools" has a 66 piece 1/2" shank set for 110 bucks and a 35 piece set 1/4" shank for half that price.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I tend to buy 1/2" shank tools. I would buy a good brand from a reputable dealer. I live in the U.K. and buy Trend Cutters, and from MLCS in the U.S. I would be wary buying a boxed set from some Ebay dealers. Chinese cutters are not always great. Being made from an alloy of Playdoh.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Is true you need both types 1/4" and 1/2" shanks,, many times the 1/2" is just to big,for some jobs ( dovetails ) for just one of them.

I would suggest one of each of the sets below,that makes them 2.66 per. bit with free shipping..
You will need more down the road and when you do get one or two to fill the gaps...

MLCS 25 year anniversary sets

MLCS router bit sets


===========



bill0199 said:


> Quality of the bit aside, for someone just starting out would i be better off paying a higher price for 1/2" shank bits over the 1/4". Some places seems to charge more for the 1/2" shank but other do not (Lee Valley's prices are the same for either sized shank?). I have read the 1/2" shank is more durable but by durable do they mean someone who is routing 8 hours a day vs a DIY like me?
> Was looking at these two options (seller has no negative reviews as far as quality) and is in Quebec Canada:
> Sorry cannot yet post a link still under 10 posts. Seller on ebay (their store is "Elite Tools" has a 66 piece 1/2" shank set for 110 bucks and a 35 piece set 1/4" shank for half that price.


----------



## bill0199 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. $99.00 would be about 165.00 CAD once shipping and border tax added. Assuming it's sent USPS so no brokerage fees. Perhaps a day trip to Buffalo is in order and then an accidental "forgot to declare that" moment at the border.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I buy from Lee Valley regularly and *nothing* I have bought from them so far has turned out to be poor.

Oak Park is is based in Manitoba. Prices are reasonbable, I am not qualified to comment on the quality of their bits. Their customer service is very good.

Consider also Busy Bee who have free shipping on their router bits although I am not sure how good the blue Tornadoes are.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

BTW I would avoid Canadian Tire.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

If for no other reason that you will spend less time fiddling around changing the collet in your router, go ahead and get 1/2" shank whenever possible. For some jobs, like spinning a long straight cutter or doing pattern routing, definatly go with 1/2" shank. You get a bit less wobble in the bit (assuming a good bit).

MLCS is pretty good stuff at reasonable prices. PriceCutter/Eagle are good as are Woodline. Ebay route, search for Super Carbide Tools. Pretty good prices from all these guys but I think all on the wrong side of the fence as far as shipping goes. Worth a few emails to check into the shipping costs and methods though.

Good luck with your new toy!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, perhaps this will explain the difference between the 1/4 and 1/2" shanks. The actual cutter portion can be very small, as little as 1/8" or very large like 3-5/8". It is a good idea to support as much of the cutter diameter as possible, so on bits 3/8" and smaller the 1/4" shank is plenty. Because of the pitch on dovetail bits you can easily use a 1/2" bit with the 1/4" shank. The larger diameter shank is not double the size, it is a bit more than that. The added size means less vibration of the bit, which means less chatter and tear out. Needless to say it is stronger. Since many manufacturers charge the same I would always buy the 1/2" shank bits unless the cutting portion was 3/8" or less. For many years home owner routers only had 1/4" shanks so out of need they produced cutters up to about 1" diameter. One last thing, HSS bits do not last well with wood, often overheating on the first piece of hardwood and ruining the bit. Once it turns blue it is scrap. Spend the money for carbide and you will have much longer lasting bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

I should add a note about dovetail bits..

Most dovetail jigs need to use a 1/4" shank bit,,most use a bearing or a guide to put the dovetails in place, they will not let you use a 1/2" shank the norm..


=========


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I should add another note about dovetail bits..

There are some jigs - fixtures that add repeatability without excessive marking out and measurement. For example the Incra Jig, that recommend 1/2" shank cutters for long levity and accuracy. My Elu dovetail (lap dovetail only) can only use 1/4" shank bits.


----------

